# TUG "settings" question: How to have linear mode as default setting?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 18, 2006)

When I view TUG, often there are threads that have more than 50, perhaps more than 100 replies.

Unless I go to "Display Modes" and choose "Linear Mode" to view them, they don't all access easily---or not at all.

Yet, apparently the settings I have are not on "Linear".
(Hybrid, and Threaded seem to be poorer options.)

How do you folks all view the threads---and how do I permanently change my settings to "Linear?"

Pat


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 18, 2006)

I go to Display Modes on any note and choose "linear." It stays that way, as long as I stay logged on.  I never log off.  If I log on from another computer, then I have to reset it.  Don't know any other way...

Fern


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 18, 2006)

Fern,

Shouldn't this be the default setting for TUG---it isn't is it?

Can this be changed?  Is it a problem for others?  Is it advantageous to have another one of the settings?  

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to "User CP" (on the above blue bar), click on "Edit Options", make the change under "Thread Display Options" and click on "Save Changes".


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 19, 2006)

The TUG BBS forum (first one in the list) is the place to ask questions about the workings of the bbs.  Your question is answered in a sticky thread at the top of that forum:
Not seeing all the replies in a thread, or confused by their order?

For future reference, most of your bbs operational questions are answered in the sticky threads at the top of the TUG BBS forum, or in the bbs FAQ file (link in blue bar near top of page).

[Relocating this thread from TUG Lounge to TUG BBS forum]


----------

